# Silver plated copper Pics added!



## silversaddle1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is scrap, correct? There is no way to recover the silver? I have about 50 pounds of plated brass and copper and before I sell it as #2 copper & brass, I'm going to make sure!


Scott


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 26, 2010)

emery is your best friend


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2010)

There are ways to do it but they're not very economical. I once wrote a long post on possible ways but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Apr 26, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> There are ways to do it but they're not very economical. I once wrote a long post on possible ways but I can't seem to find it.



GSP, i just bumped up the thread titled Silver cells, i think this might be the one your thinking about.

Gorfman


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2010)

I think this is the one your talking about Chris. :arrow: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6247&start=20#p55433


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, Ralph. That's the one.


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 28, 2010)

Any idea of Ag content? I may buy it for more then #2 Cu price, depending on Ag content..


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 28, 2010)

No, no idea on the AG content. Would you like me to post a photo of some of it?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 28, 2010)

Most Ag plated copper or brass I've seen ran between .5% to about 2% silver - about $1.30 - $5.20/pound. The average was probably .75% - 1%. The bulkier the brass or Cu, the lower the silver percentage, generally. Silver plated thin copper wire probably runs the best.

However, unless you have a secret process for stripping it, it would probably cost more to process it than it is worth.


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 28, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Most Ag plated copper or brass I've seen ran between .5% to about 2% silver - about $1.30 - $5.20/pound. The average was probably .75% - 1%. The bulkier the brass or Cu, the lower the silver percentage, generally. Silver plated thin copper wire probably runs the best.
> 
> However, unless you have a secret process for stripping it, it would probably cost more to process it than it is worth.



We just assayed some material that yeilded 11.5% Ag, very thin stamping sheets. Unfortunetly we didnt assay for base metals. Though the customer states its ag plated brass.

Scott: Post a picture.

I will try to remember to post a picture of the material we assayed tomorrow


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I did sell the 30+ pounds of buss bar I had. Scrapyard said #2, I still have about 25 pounds of misc stuff left, problem is copper brass mix.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2010)

I have wondered if the silver could be dissolved off the copper with molten lead, then the silver removed from the lead with zinc, then the silver recovered by evaporating the zinc?

The Parkes process for silver recovery is what has lead me to believe this may work.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 28, 2010)

> We just assayed some material that yeilded 11.5% Ag, very thin stamping sheets. Unfortunetly we didnt assay for base metals. Though the customer states its ag plated brass.



That's rare stuff. 

I doubt if the stuff in the photos runs over 1%. Pretty bulky. But, I've been wrong before. Hard to sample and assay that stuff and get real numbers, it's so mixed. I guess you could strip a 2# sample in 95/5, H2SO4/HNO3 and then dilute it about 10:1 and salt out the silver. Or, maybe melt a couple of pounds and fire assay it.


----------



## shyknee (Apr 29, 2010)

these are silver plated on nickel plated on antimony .
there should be a metal cylindrical spring through the center that is gold plated.
if you snip a corner and heat it just enough the antimony pours out .
pretty good you sold antimony for copper


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 29, 2010)

after i have seen your pics i have to say that emery isn't your friend for this purpose. i remember instead i 've had once the idea to burn to hell and soak in cold water a silver plated copper buss bar after buttons removing. the buss bar losses almost all the silver along with a good portion of copper oxide. i belive if you are going to do this several times the entire silver is suppose to fall into the quenching water. separation from copper oxide further shouldn't be a problem. don't know how will behave plated brass in this thread if it oxidize less than copper. another thing, you should allow some seconds to the hot stuff to cool in fresh air to "catch" enough oxide before quenching.


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 29, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> > We just assayed some material that yeilded 11.5% Ag, very thin stamping sheets. Unfortunetly we didnt assay for base metals. Though the customer states its ag plated brass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, Scott material is bulky and I would except low Ag content.

Heres the picture of the material that was 11.5% Ag


----------



## lunker (May 2, 2010)

have posted this a few times, Will give it again.
Place nitric and water in crock pot or other suitable container."steam " the parts like you would steam vegtables. Allow a few hours to go by to make sure they have had a through steaming. Allow the parts to dry for a few days and dump them out. I use steel shavings to tumble the parts to remove the scale. U are left with shiny parts and most of the platingis removed and mixed with the steel shavings. A magnet removes the shavings leaving the scale ready for re refining.
Yeilds are low. but it all adds up. And you are not left trying to dissolve huge amounts of base metals.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say 0,6-0,7% for medium sized RF jacks. Most of the plated brass is also in that range,except for thin ones and some waveguides (They can be up to 3-4%). Once i've seen a wire that was 9-10% silver. Cables are usually 0,8-1,5% silver.


----------

